# Gorgeous Driftwood



## inareverie85 (May 5, 2008)

I just found this gem in my LFS. They had many other pieces as well. Likely about 30 unique pieces!
Isn't it lovely?

Anyho, it's unofficial name is "spider wood". I am wanting to know more about this kind of wood.. For instance.. how full of tanins is it? I'm only able to fit the base in my largest boiling pot, and that bit has been boiled three times already.. How can I rid the rest of the wood of tanins? I have no spare tank, no gigantic buckets.. Will a steam cleaner do the trick?


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

That looks like grape vine with the bark removed to me. I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure. If it is your going to have to boil it like crazy. I bought some before and actually gave up on it because of the tannins. The only thing I can suggest is getting a big tub or something and put the wood in it. Then a ridiculous amount of trips from the stove with boiling water and your done. You might want to try a large rigid plastic storage container. ~$15 bucks from lowes or home depot.

Just my 2 cents....


----------



## isenblatter (Jul 25, 2008)

First off, great find. My only LFS has a dismal selection of driftwood, the largest piece being about 8" long, and 5" high...Try going to the store and buying a new garbage can, or measure it and see how large it is and buying a large plastic storage container from your local SuperCenter. It may not be as fast as boiling, but you can put pretty hot water in either one of those containers before worrying about them melting.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

It may not even have any tannin. Looks like manzanita wood to me. It probably won't sink in water until you soak it while anyway! The tannin will leach out in your aquarium, and then you just use cabon to get rid of it. No big deal.


----------



## inareverie85 (May 5, 2008)

The base has been boiled 5 times so far, and the pot is VERY dark brown with tanin each time.  It seems I'll have to boil it 10-20 times to make much of a difference.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Tannins are not harmful to the aquarium if they are released slowly. They discolor the water, which you might not like, but as Robert said, you can use carbon in the filter to remove it, or just do more frequent water changes. When I had a big piece of wood I wanted to use in my tank I used a big plastic ice chest to soak it with hot water - the ice chest was the only container I had that would hold it. After a few changes of water over a month's time I declared the wood to be ready for use in the tank. It still discolored the tank water, but water changes kept it from being a problem.


----------



## 4f1hmi (Mar 29, 2008)

would it fit on a a big zip loc bag? By the rate its going, seem it will be a long time and a lot of water change before you can experience clear waters in your tank. just be patient if you really like it:-({|=


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

As big as it is, and they way it shoots out, you'll probably have to settle for boiling the base and then just let the rest leach out in your tank naturally. Another thing about not being able to boil it is you MIGHT get some fungal growth. If you do, don't worry, the fungus will go away after it has consumed whatever it was feeding off in the wood. and it should not spread in the tank.


----------



## inareverie85 (May 5, 2008)

10 boils in and 2 days of soaking.. Still lots of tanins! I will be putting it in my tank within another week, so I guess I'll see how it goes. If it comes down to it, I can do 3 water changes per week to maintain a more favorable water color.


----------



## isenblatter (Jul 25, 2008)

Another idea, do you have a smaller tank that it would fit in? That way you could let it leach into something other then your primary tank?


----------



## inareverie85 (May 5, 2008)

I do have one, but the tank isn't nearly large enough to fit the wood without shading its plants far too much.


----------

